# Consola potenciada y pc



## takeglow (Ene 23, 2008)

Hola, mi consulta es si puedo grabar audio conectando instrumentos y micrófonos a una consola potenciada y esta conectarla al pc. y si el hecho de que sea potenciada me podria quemar algo en el pc o afectar algo.
Si sirve de algo, la consola es de 350W.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dano (Ene 23, 2008)

la salida potenciada no se puede conectar directamente a la PC porque quemaría la tarjeta de audio, solo si se interpone una resistencia la conexión se podría realizar.

Tu consola no tiene salida AUX?

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 23, 2008)

Te conviene destaparla y ubicar el pre de la potencia y probar sacando señal de ahi.

PD. DANO Esabarra que tenes abajo en la firma se pasa de 1024 x 768 y me agranda la pagina, jajaja recien me doy cuenta .


----------



## takeglow (Ene 24, 2008)

En realidad no se si tiene salida aux porque no le he comprado, estoy buscando, el hecho por el que quiero una potenciada es para tocar en vivo.
Me explicas un poco mas eso de las resistencias, ya que no querria meter mano adentro, por las dudas ..

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

¿ Tu futura consola tiene marca y modelo ?


----------



## takeglow (Ene 24, 2008)

SOUND BARRIER 	SB-6350PMX 

lo mas seguro sea esa la que compre. disculpa tube que haber puesto ese dato al principio capas, 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

MIX-SB6350PMX Consola Mezcladora Amplificada 
6-canales - 350W 	


MIX-SB6350PMX 


Detailed Description 

CARACTERISTICAS:
350 Watts Mono Amplificador con SMD "TechnologyVersatile" 
6 canales (Linea de entrada, Alto, Bajo) Mezclador para presentaciones en vivo
Ecualizador maestro de 5 Bandas por canal para controlar niveles alto, bajo y medio.
Low & High EQ por canal para ajustar frecuencia de sonido a gusto del usuario.
Phantom Power (Switchable)
Entrada AUX de cubierta, *REC out* y Pre amp Entrada/*Salida*
Display de poder de salida con LED 5 segmentos 
Sistema de efecto multi-eco con control de velocidad
Sistema de enfriamiento por ventilador 
Lazo de efecto para unidades externas
115/230 Volt 50/60Hz Switchable
Dimentiones: 51 x 38 x 27 cm
Peso neto: 27 lbs

http://uruguay.lapapa.com.uy/cva/5485110_Consola_Mezcladora_Amplificada_6-Canales_-_350w.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Entiendo que ya tiene salida como para grabar algo desde esta

Y, si capaz que si hubieras puesto la marca primero agilizabas todo.

Saludos


----------

